# Looking for Recommendations on a Taxidermist For African Game



## Webah (Feb 18, 2018)

I am new to the area and have a need for a taxidermist experienced in African game. I am near Ann Arbor. I welcome any referrals or recommendations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Legends Taxidermy in Scottville. I’ve never had African game done, but they have done a lot of it. I know they’ve had contracts to do the mounts in Cabelas stores.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Terry Weick
Weicks Taxidermy


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

zfishman said:


> Legends Taxidermy in Scottville. I’ve never had African game done, but they have done a lot of it. I know they’ve had contracts to do the mounts in Cabelas stores.



+1


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Parkey’s Taxidermy, it’s not like you are getting a deer mounted where you want it as close to possible to home.

https://thewildlifegallery.com/team/


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Second Legends I am not sure of prices but they did a very nice job on my Africa mounts after a fire.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been to Africa twice and use bums taxidermy in birch run. He specializes in African game and can do anything custom you may be able to think of.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Legends did some repair work on a Cape Buffalo and Kudu damaged in transport and I was happy with their work.


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

Bums Taxidermy for sure on African game and all others. Gary also hunts in Africa himself. He did a whitetail for me from wy and just got it back, he does amazing work.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Joe Seagler Taxidermy. He’s just east of Ann Arbor on Ford rd.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

I have been to South Africa 3 times and have shot 21 animals. I have used Hilde Taxidermy in the Clarkston area and recently switched to Dourlain in Clio. Both do good work. If you need a recommendation on a PH let me know.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

There are 9 of the 21. Bill


QUOTE="Webah, post: 6667469, member: 114630"]I am new to the area and have a need for a taxidermist experienced in African game. I am near Ann Arbor. I welcome any referrals or recommendations.

Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------

